# Lute music heal sadness



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i lisen to renaissance lute music on naxos , it heals my bleeding heart, see i suffer multiple wounds and when i lisen to lute i forgive about everything my mind go numb and it's better that way.

Beside this cd i like early venitian lute music on naxos once again, it's great, than for baroque i would says sylvius leopold wiess.

:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Well, Kapsberger is very neutral mood wise and I have Leopold Weiss floating somewhere in my wishlist, the reason why i haven't heard enough of his works.

I have a disc with lute music called the Court of Bayreuth played by Miguel Yisrael that I like very much and listen to it when i want some peace and quiet. 18th c. composers Hagen, Falckenhagen and Scheidler. 
Though in the begining the mood feels a little wistfull even melancholy.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> When i lisen to renaissance lute music on naxos , it heals my bleeding heart, see i suffer multiple wounds and when i lisen to lute i forgive about everything my mind go numb and it's better that way.
> 
> Beside this cd i like early venitian lute music on naxos once again, it's great, than for baroque i would says sylvius leopold wiess.
> 
> :tiphat:


I think that, if you want something to ease sadness, you should listen to some François Dufaut and some Ennemand Gaultier. I have the idea that music in the style brisé is the instrumental analogue of Ars Subtilior.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> When i lisen to renaissance lute music on naxos , it heals my bleeding heart, see i suffer multiple wounds and when i lisen to lute i forgive about everything my mind go numb and it's better that way.
> 
> Beside this cd i like early venitian lute music on naxos once again, it's great, than for baroque i would says sylvius leopold wiess.
> 
> :tiphat:


Basically all this goes back to the Biblical story of King Saul suffering great depressions (with a spirit of anger haunting him) who is being healed by David playing the lyre.


----------

